# Lauriebeast-Style Witch Project



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I've started my first prop for next year -- a lifesize witch prop using Lauriebeast's tutorials for Ophelia and Zelda. A few starter pics will be up soon!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

sounds good-can't wait!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

*First update!*

First layer of celluclay started; looking rough but will get a good sanding and a coat of SculptOrCoat before the layer of DAS clay goes on...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's about time you started on your 2011 props! Halloween will be hear before you know it! She looks good so far!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks!

I've continued covering the cranium with a layer of Celluclay, filled in around the eyes and added a little more to the nose... I'll get more pics up once she's dried out a little!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

You're off to a great start!
What's DAS clay?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks! DAS Clay is already in clay form, whereas the CellyClay comes in a texture not unlike dryer lint:









I've got the cranium nearly covered, I filled in around the eyes a bit more and I've contoured the nose to make her a bit more witchy:


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

she is gonna look great!


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking great! I just finished a witch head a couple weeks ago using the same technique. Can't wait for the next progress pics!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow looking great so far!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, everybody! I just covered the remainder of the head & neck in CelluClay. As long as I had some mixed, I added jowls, a lower lip and furrowed her brow a little... I'll add pics once she's dried out (the differences in color between the wet & the dry layers is distracting).


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LB would be proud! Very nice so far!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Two shots of the ol' gal with the layer of DAS clay:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how you've done her left eye. The slight closure of the lids gives her a thoughtful (as in, "how might I best kill you") look:jol:


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

She's looking great.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking pretty good. "Great Nose"


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice job, I too just started my project for next Halloween (my first).

About how much does this weigh now that it's all covered?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll be following this thread. Looks great so far.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

She looks great so far, nice job!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

*nice!*

Looking great! Did we ever get a final?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

She's on hold for now; in the midst of selling our house, my mother-in law passed unexpectedly. Once we have HER house sold, we'll finally be making the move to FL and I'll (hopefully) have a work space again...


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I am sorry for you loss, you have my sympathies~


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you, Bethene and Spooky1.

It's funny; although I don't have a work space, I've made some headway in the last 24 hours... Last night, I put pencil to paper and sketched her face with a few different outfits and hairstyles... Once I had a direction, I got out the colored pencils and went to town...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.
You've done a great job on her so far, and now with the new sketch, I can't wait for next update picture of her!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm thinking that if I do a gypsy-witch, I'll want her to have a toothless grin... Maybe something like one of these instead:


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Added the Paperclay, primer, then layers of paint & SculptOrCoat, still following Lauriebeast's tutorials. I wasn't able to find Ceramcoat in "Antique Rose," "Williamsburg Blue" or "Dunes Beige," so I substituted a mix of "Adobe Red" and "Buttercream," "Wedgwood Blue" and "Sandstone" respectively.

The brows just weren't working for me, so I evened them out to make her a little more symmetrical. A few times recently, _Hansel and Gretel_ kept coming up in my life in different ways - from _Once Upon a Time_ to things at a flea market - so I decided to make her blind like the star of the story. I was already feeling as if I had made the irises too big, so this seemed like the perfect way to fix her. I may even work in a speaker with sniffing noises interspersed with "Mmmmm" and "Hmhmhmhm."

As soon as I find the right cable, I'll get photos from the camera to the laptop.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewww, warts!

Very nice detail on that face.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree with Roxy,, very nice detail! awesome job on her!!!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

FANTASTIC! I'm gonna be starting a witch this year myself, and I love all the great pointers and helpful ideas that can be found on this forum.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with the others about great attention to detail. She should be a truly aws witch.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice work, like the detail


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

MorbidMariah said:


> I love all the great pointers and helpful ideas that can be found on this forum.


That's why I love it here - SO many great helpful people, best forum I've found.

Thank you all!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks so great! I'm in awe of people who sculpt. I don't think I'd be able to do anything half as nice. I take the easy way and use masks! The face on your witch is perfect!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I started this thread nearly to years ago to the date. After two moves, a death in the family and (frankly) some severe depression, I've picked her back up. I'm currently up to this step in the Lauriebeast's tutorial - neck is taped to shoulders and I'm covering it all in the celluclay.

It's good to have the spirit again. If possible, could an admin/mod simply change the thread's title to *Lauriebeast-style Witch Project*? I've obviously passed my own deadline and, at this rate, have NO clue when I'll finish!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> It's good to have the spirit again. If possible, could an admin/mod simply change the thread's title to *Lauriebeast-style Witch Project*? I've obviously passed my own deadline and, at this rate, have NO clue when I'll finish!


Done Good to see you back on track.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:She is really going to be a fantastic creation. I, too, am a huge fan of Laurie's work, and you are following right along in her talented footsteps. And let me just put things in perspective for you...life happens...things happen, we all get off course from time to time...we all have props that have gone half done and unfinished. You are not alone in that boat at all, as a matter of fact...I may be the captain!:googly: Yes, my advice is jump ship and swim for it...I always steer to the Sea of Procrastination....Nice Work though UUAA! I really love her look.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Its so true - sometimes life is just relentless and you have to put your focus elsewhere than your hobbies. But at the end of the day its the things we have to heal our souls that get us through the tough times. Good luck with your prop - she is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's gorgeous!

Is there a reason for having her wear both a widow's cap and the black hat?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Magnificent!!!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Is there a reason for having her wear both a widow's cap and the black hat?


I'll be totally honest - I find the thought of sculpting ears to be _very_ intimidating! Maybe she'll eventually get some... but for now, the coif also minimizes the need for so much hair.

...and thank you both!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! She looks awesome! The face looks so real!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

After doing that face, the ears should be a snap for you, that and the fact that for the most part they'd be covered by the hair. To be honest, the hair looks too clean and fluffy to me. You might try using a plastic milk jug to cut out the basic shapes of the ears, then you will have a solid enough base to do your sculpting, and that base can be stapled or pinned to the head.
Are you going to add some color or flesh tones to the face/head?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, jdubbya!

I added a bit more lace to the coif and am much happier with it. Next up, I plan to learn crochet so I can make her a shawl - something of a relatively loose weave with random fringe-y tassels. Otherwise, I think I'm in the home stretch!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is great and LB would be proud. NICE JOB!!!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, turtle2778!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh she is FANTASTIC! I love the whole feel of her....sort of an "Old Salem" or old world, feel to her..... (I like the crochet cap and hat combo, very original) I love that you didn't go with the traditional green skin and black hair like everyone reverts, when they think witch. You really did get inspiration from Lauriebeast and how lifelike she makes her creations look. You really nailed this one Up-Up, you should feel very proud.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Its all been said - she looks amazing. Great job!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, Pumpkin5 and Headless! I forgot to mention that the hands are still a work-in-progress...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so glad you are working on this project again. You are doing an excellent job and I am loving how everything is coming together.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Great job!! This gives me inspiration on how to revamp my witch!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, Joiseygal & Blackrose1978! It feels good to be working on her again... creativity in general feels good - I'd forgotten how therapeutic it can be.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my!!! She is just lovely. What a beautiful sculpt. Somehow I missed your early posts, and am only now seeing your witch. I have always wanted to try my hand at sculpting but frankly it really intimidates me. Youre doing a fantastic job, I can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic job!  I agree with P5... love the 'old Salem' look.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

looks amazing you are very talented!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

She is looking great!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, everybody! :biggrinkin:


----------

